
Create Dynamic Android Layouts with JSON2View - p_papageorgiou
https://github.com/Avocarrot/json2view
======
sheraz
I sense a disturbance in the force. Looks like quite a few projects are
catching onto this. Here are some people doing it for iOS

[https://github.com/Jasonette/JASONETTE-
iOS](https://github.com/Jasonette/JASONETTE-iOS)

